# How should I go about building my barn



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would be worrying about "those plans" once you're actually in a position where you can do it. A lot of things can happen and change your plan of building.
Having said that, most libraries or book stores have books on barn/stable construction.

Cheers.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would say avoid the types of barns where there is one center aisle and all of the horses stalls face each other.....a lot of horse diseases are spread through the air, so a common breeze way would make it easier for multiple horses to contract the same thing.

Air conditioned tack rooms are always nice xD.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Wait on your new property until a, or a few good rains occur. Nothing is worse than having your barn flood. Knowing what your drainage patterns are can help you plan around it, or help you change it. Know your land.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I planned a million different barns before we bought our property and the barn that I am building is none of those. The way of your land and the amount of money you end up having changes everything. Still, it is a lot of fun to plan barns. 

First think of all the barns you have been to what did you like about them and what did you not. Try to think about what did not work out in those barns or what about them made something hard to do and then try to think of a way to do it differently. Google barn plans and barn builders they tend to have floor plans available to look at. 

The one thing that I did not think about at first was hay storage. I like to have a few months worth of hay for my horses, especially in winter when hay prices go up and the same hay that you bought for $4 a bale is now $5 or $6 a bale. 

There is a barn builder in Georgia that has a lot of really good plans on his website is Bentley Horse Barns (warning there is annoying music when you open the site sometimes) I think he even has plans with living quarters.


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

back_in_the_crosby_again - Thanks for the link to Bentley! Hadn't seen them yet, and we're in the process of researching building an eco friendly barn in North Georgia. I'll probably be giving them a call for a quote in the next six months or so.


----------



## Jones (Jan 28, 2011)

I hired this barn builder and was very dissatisfied. Things were not built to specifications and they never finished the job and I had to hire a lawyer. BIG MESS AND LOSS OF MONEY AND TIME! I've heard similar stories. Please do your homework and check out any builder before you use them with the BBB and past or existing court case information that can easily be found online. Anyone can create good testimonials. If you see good plans, copy the pictures and hire a real professional. You don't need a barn builder to build a barn but a set of good blue prints and a licensed, insured builder with a good history. Also ask for a copy of the full insurance policy, not just the declaration page, before you commit, so you can determine if there is appropriate coverage if something goes wrong. No one has to give it to you afterwards, when it's too late.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Make sure zoning & codes where you are moving to allows you to build a barn with an apartment. It is not a given that this is allowed.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im planning on building a Barn pros! there my all time fav barn and im gunna have the living quarters up stairs.


----------



## 2BDeyes (Feb 20, 2011)

Jones said:


> I hired this barn builder and was very dissatisfied. Things were not built to specifications and they never finished the job and I had to hire a lawyer. BIG MESS AND LOSS OF MONEY AND TIME! I've heard similar stories. Please do your homework and check out any builder before you use them with the BBB and past or existing court case information that can easily be found online. Anyone can create good testimonials. If you see good plans, copy the pictures and hire a real professional. You don't need a barn builder to build a barn but a set of good blue prints and a licensed, insured builder with a good history. Also ask for a copy of the full insurance policy, not just the declaration page, before you commit, so you can determine if there is appropriate coverage if something goes wrong. No one has to give it to you afterwards, when it's too late.


To: "Jones" 
I would love to hear more about your experience with Mr. Bentley. I know someone who has a lawsuit with him. any info you have may be helpful. He filed for personal bankruptcy last year. Be aware of the other businesses he is involved with.... "Barn Guru" "Barn Solutions" "Equine Barn Company" These companies Have all the same players... but no mention of Bentley but he is involved!!!


----------



## 2BDeyes (Feb 20, 2011)

Also another company he has is "Professional improvements etc."


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I am in the same position as you as i am 20, and building my own boarding stables too! I have financial backing from a very wealthy friend as they know id like to one day turn it into a charity for abused horses...

I began with 2 lists. 
1 list for a yard already built
second list for 'virgin' land.
you have to think about, water supplies, electricity supplies.. drainage/sewage.. do the local authorities give permissions for such utilities? planning permission for your barn and living quarters??

Then you need to think about the stables. What size, what design? are you going to provide toilets and an area inside to make a drink or change clothes? tack room.. separate or built into the back of each individual stable? feed room, separate or added to stable? paddock.. drainage, fencing, surface material, flood lit? Grazing.. quarantine stables, quarantine grazing.. will there be enough grazing for summer and winter turn out.. bedding storage and hay storage.. yard security.. if need be, any heavy machinery for the up keep, ie. tractors..

I had a long think with pen and paper infront of me of what I would want if i was on a yard. Things i have missed or wanted when i been stable renting.. 

Then i googled equestrian contractors, for my stables and paddock. got a few quotes and now im deciding with my business partner who to go with  !

Hope this helps ! xx


----------

